# tyres with red colouring



## jack smith (9 Feb 2014)

looking for a pair of the above quite cheap, preferable lithion's or pro race, as my lugano's resemble swiss cheese after a couple of hundred miles


----------



## SS Retro (9 Feb 2014)

Planet X are doing Litions at £9.99 each at mo.
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TYMCHL2F/michelin-lithion-2-folding-tyre


----------



## LimeBurn (9 Feb 2014)

Think theyre also doing Michelin pro4 service course which come in red for 20ish too


----------



## LimeBurn (9 Feb 2014)

I'm running vittoria rubino pros which are red but not done enough miles on them to give you a decent review of them though, but they are cheap especially the wired versions.


----------



## jack smith (9 Feb 2014)

cheers ss! ill get them from there if i dont find any pro's for around 25 a pair, looking to spend 25 a pair ( i know offers like that have happened in the past) maximum


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Feb 2014)

Vittoria Rubino Pros 

I have a pair, they are very good tyres, grippy, tough and puncture resistant.


----------



## jack smith (9 Feb 2014)

Can't find a pair of those for the price I'm looking to pay, if anyone can find pro4's cheap please link me! Otherwise I'll be going for the lithions


----------



## mcshroom (9 Feb 2014)

You're unlikely to find a pair of pro4s inside that budget. Vitorria Zaffiros are dirt cheap, come in red and supposedly reasonable.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Feb 2014)

Seriously? You buy tyres according to the colour? Are you a hairdresser?


----------



## jack smith (10 Feb 2014)

Sorry is That supposed to be a joke? I've just got a nice red and black bike and fancy something to Match like my current tyres


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Feb 2014)

What about your saddle? The colour and the set-up?


----------



## jack smith (10 Feb 2014)

I'm waiting to get a red and black sanmarco saddle, but that is comfy for me so I don't see why I need to change it right now, but I need new tyres as mine are shredded so are you here to help locate tyres or just be an arse?


----------



## jack smith (10 Feb 2014)

Ordered two of the lithions at 9.99 each from Planet X, was 2p under free shipping so got a spare inner tube too that adding to my cart actually reduced the order total... Can't complain as I'm sure theese tyres used to be £20+ each


----------



## david k (12 Feb 2014)

i got rubinos standard and happy so far, cost about £22 delivered for a pair


----------



## RedBullet (29 Mar 2014)

if looking good, that makes you feel good and then you ride good. SIMPLE. red tyres rule


----------



## theloafer (29 Mar 2014)

RedBullet said:


> if looking good, that makes you feel good and then you ride good. SIMPLE. red tyres rule


......


----------



## jack smith (29 Mar 2014)

I now ride pro 4's the lithions were amazing to ride on but fell apart after 100 mile or so, so I got theese free from Michelin


----------



## LimeBurn (29 Mar 2014)

Does any manufacturer do 25mm red tyres? Been looking but they all seem to be 23mm


----------



## jack smith (29 Mar 2014)

panaracer t serv is all i know but it is expensive and looks horrible


----------



## jack smith (29 Mar 2014)

forget that http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vittoria-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item51b75a7685 @LimeBurn


and http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RED-BLACK...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e84bd4ba4


----------



## jefmcg (29 Mar 2014)

Vote for Rubinos ... http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/vittoria-rubinos.148176/


----------



## LimeBurn (29 Mar 2014)

jack smith said:


> forget that http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vittoria-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item51b75a7685 @LimeBurn
> 
> 
> and http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RED-BLACK...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e84bd4ba4


Thanks


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2014)

Buy cheap buy twice.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Mar 2014)

screenman said:


> Buy cheap buy twice.


that's not really a could adage in this case: with tyres we are all buying way more than twice.

So far I've got 4,100km, with only a snake bite puncture on my very cheap rubinos. I think that's pretty good value.


----------



## screenman (29 Mar 2014)

Odd Jack only got a small distance on his.


----------



## jack smith (29 Mar 2014)

lithions are supposed to retail about £20+ quid they only came down not too long ago not really cheap for a tyre i havent ridden on the pro4's yet but they seem nice and alot tougher than the lithions


----------

